# In need of a guide



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

My father and his buddy are looking for a guide to do some turkey hunting in the Dakota's. Can anyone here point me in the right direction? Then i will pass the info along to my father. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There are no non-resident liscences for Turkey hunting in ND.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you know of any place that there is?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

South East Montana is good. A little further, but perhaps a little better would be the Black Hills in South Dakota.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will continue my search for a guide for the ole boys. :beer:


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am not a "commercial guide" but i guide about 3 trips a year in the Black Hills of SD. I live in Colorado but have been hunting in the Hills for about 20yrs. For a great place to stay look at Mystic Hills Cabins and Camp ground. I have no stake in this, they are friends of the family. If you wanted a real cheap guided hunt it would have to be in the spring, but I would love to meet ya up there. Keep me posted. or send me a pm.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Crashin: check w/ the game fish dept @ the Standing Rock Sioux Tribe at Fort Yates ND. Its like 85 dollars for two turkeys (either sex) with guide services available. Tags over the counter and season starts Oct 1.


----------

